#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  Studies in Australia - Study Culture in Australia - Pratical Approach in Australia

## nitika.arora

Study in Australia

Study in Australia is preferred because most International students find the Australian teaching style to be quite different to what they are used to. Australia is the favourite destination to study abroad because, there is a focus on practical learning that encourages creative, independent thought and debate. Teachers aim to provide you with a thorough understanding of a topic rather  than just teaching you the right words to remember for exams. You are expected to develop your own thoughts and share them with your fellow students during classes, and this class participation is an assessable part of your grade. 

*Lectures and tutorials*

Classes at university will be a mixture of lectures and tutorials. A lecture might be attended by up to 200 students from different courses within your discipline. A tutorial is much smaller, with only about 30 students in attendance. You will discuss the information provided in your lecture with other students and your teacher during the tutorial. It is important, then,  that you attend  all of your lectures in order to understand and contribute to your tutorial discussions. This is the advantage you get while you Study in Australia.

Assessment

Your final grade  for a unit will be based on your performance in assignments (written or practical, depending on your course), exams, class participation (that is, how much  you speak up and contribute to discussions in classes), attendance and group exercises.
Depending on your course, you may be continually assessed throughout the semester, rather  than in just the last few weeks or on the final exam.  The advantage of this method is that your entire grade does not rely on one single piece of assessment. If you dont perform too well in an exam,  you will have the opportunity to lift your grade  through other  pieces of assessment.

The system of assessment is different between education providers, but generally the following will apply. 

*Plagiarism*

Plagiarism is when you take someone elses work and submit it for assessment as your own. This can include copying blocks of text from reference books into your own assignment and neglecting to reference or credit the original source.
Plagiarism is a very serious offence in Australia and there are harsh penalties for the practice that may include an automatic fail of your unit. This may put your student visa in jeopardy.

If you wish to use someone elses work, you must reference it and explain how it relates to and supports your own work and the argument you are trying to make. 

*Consumer protection*        Study in Australia is considered best because Australia is  committed to provide quality education and training to   International  students; however, you may still encounter problems with   your course  or institution. The Australian Government has enacted a    number of  laws to ensure you are protected at these times, and it is   important  for you to understand your rights.
The laws protecting international students are grouped together under the _Education Services for Overseas Students (ESOS)_ legislative    framework. Under this framework, all Australian institutions that    accept  international students on a student visa are legally required to    provide quality courses and meet  the national standards for student    services and institution facilities.         Some of the main requirements include the following.


*Consumer protection*

         The ESOS legislation provides consumer protection if a  student or   institution defaults on the course the student is enrolled  in. This            protection includes either a refund of course money  to the  student,   or if a refund is not possible, placement of into an  alternative course   through a Tuition Assurance Scheme, for example.


*Course information*

Institutions must ensure that the marketing materials (such as brochures and handbooks) they provide to international students are accurate and not misleading for the students who want to study in Australia.
Before  offering a Confirmation of Enrolment, the institution must provide course-related information, such as:

The course content and duration.The qualification it leads to.Teaching and assessment methods.English language requirements.Previous work experience or educational qualifications required for admittance.Requirements for course completion.Course-related fees.The facilities and learning resources related to the delivery of the course.Student support services.
*Student support services*

Institutions must support international students in adjusting to study in Australia, achieving their learning goals and achieving the learning outcomes of their course.
This includes providing information on arrival on:

OrientationAcademic progressFurther  studyAccommodation

*Grievances*

If you have any concerns about your course or institution you should first try to discuss them with your education provider. The International Office at your institution can advise you on the best way to handle your concerns.

The ESOS framework, however, also provides the opportunity for independent, prompt and inexpensive resolution processes for both parties. These procedures must also ensure that you may be represented by a nominee of your choice.





  Similar Threads: Study Oppurtunities in Australia - Oppurtunities in Australia for futher studies Further Studies in Australia - Techanical and Further Studies in Australia - TAFE Work & Study in Australia - Working while studying in Australia Guidelines Study PhD in Australia - Simple steps to study phd in australia | PhD in Australia Studying in Australia | Education in Australia | Education Culture of Australia

----------

